# Renewing Permesso di Soggiorno



## cliffr999 (2 mo ago)

Good Morning. I have a question. I have been staying with my dad and brothers for over 3 years now in Italy but we are foreign nationals. There’s a conflict between my dad and I, and he doesn’t wanna renew my permesso di soggiorno. What should I do? I’m stranded.


----------

